# My New Pocket 9mm - Sig 290 First Edition



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Normally I like to wait on "new model" stuff to prove out. But, not always.
I have a perfectly good one-year old S&W 642 snubby with CT grips. But, I've been wanting a pocket 9mm. 
I've been waiting to buy a Ruger LC9. None of my LGSs (five) have it yet.

My Saturday paper had a Cabela's weekend newspaper flyer. Cabela's in Phoenix is 120 miles "down the mountain".
_The front page had the new Ruger LC9 "on sale" for $400. A bit below Ruger retail. _
Today I called Cabela's. They had 12 LC9s in their Phoenix store. Hot Damn ! I drove down to buy one.

I fondled the LC9 (I didn't like the trigger. Or the "feel") and I played with the Kahr PM9 too.
I drove 120 miles home with a Sig-Sauer P290 "First Edition". One of 2000.
It's almost the same size, but heavier (20.5 oz) than the above two. Has SigLite night sights.
With the stainless finish slide. I like the hammer firing DAO operation with nothing external but the slide stop.

Those are "the nominal reasons". Long ago I learned to buy the "expensive toy" I wanted, and not buy for "good price".
This "new Sig model" definitely qualifies on THAT score. It was NOT a "good price point". :mrgreen:

I haven't had a chance to fire it yet. 
But, I will get to be one of those "first adopter guinea pigs". :mrgreen:


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks Dan,
How does the P290 FEEL in your hand? 
It is smaller then the LC9, no?
Let us know how it works on the range as there have been no reports, even from the so called experts!!!!


Lateck,


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

See below


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Saw one at the Cabela's around me that had sig sauer embossed into the grips.
Is that the way yours came? Photo please.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

What makes it a first addition other than it just started shipping?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Didn't realize these had actually hit the streets yet


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

I'll try to answer all the questions and not repeat my initial post.


Lateck said:


> . . . How does the P290 FEEL in your hand? It is smaller then the LC9, no? . . .


 It feels REALLY solid for a polymer pistol. Dry firing, the trigger has about 0.2" of free slack takeup (not creep or stacking). 
Then it has a very nice smooth and low-effort for DAO action. This is not a double-strike action.
The slide to frame fit has a bit of side play.

Yes, it is just a bit smaller than the LC9. 5.5" to 6.0" length. 3.9" to 4.5" height. 0.9" same width. 2.9" barrel vs. 3.12 on the Ruger.
The 290 weight is 20.5 oz. with empty six-round mag. vs 17 for the Ruger. Don't know if the Ruger mag is included.
To me, they are the same for all practical purposes.

.


group17 said:


> . . . What makes it a first addition other than it just started shipping? . . . Saw one at the Cabela's around me that had sig sauer embossed into the grips.
> Is that the way yours came? Photo please.


My gun came in a plastic case with additional plastic grip panels with "SigSauer" vertically along the back edge. 
My "First Edition" grips are just a sales gimmick to highlight the removeable grip panels on the bottom 2/3 of the grip,
below the thumb indentations in the polymer frame on each side. 
Sig claims wooden and aluminun panels are "coming". With your initials engraved if you want. :smt082

The "First Edition" panels are aluminum, with a nice bare aluminum ridge around their outside.
And a "bare" raised circle enclosing the "First P290 Edition" logo. And allover "stipling" that shows aluminum.
The "FE" panels are supposed to be limited to the first 2000. Folks are either going to love the effect,
or think it's really cheesy on a CCW. Easy to change over to the enclosed black plastic panels.

Now back to a limitation. The grip is SHORT. One and one-half fingers for me. My ring finger
is the "one-half". It comes with one six-round mag, fits flush up "inside" the grip. An eight-round
is supposed to be available (when ?). I assume with a "pinky extension". I want one ASAP.

And, it has the new model "where's all the holsters" problem. I knew that when I bought it.
It fits in my S&W J-frame DeSantis SuperFly pocket holster "sorta". Not a perfect fit, but workable.
I REALLY like that holster. And I'll get a real one for this gun when available.

I tried bringing in a couple of pics, but ran into viruses. Here's a link to the P290 SE on the Sig site.
Products & Services

Far more than you ever wanted to know about the P290 SE, eh ? Ain't touch-typing wonderful ! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> Now back to a limitation. The grip is SHORT. One and one-half fingers for me. My ring finger
> is the "one-half". It comes with one six-round mag, fits flush up "inside" the grip. An eight-round
> is supposed to be available (when ?). I assume with a "pinky extension". I want one ASAP.
> 
> Far more than you ever wanted to know about the P290 SE, eh ? Ain't touch-typing wonderful ! :mrgreen:


 No! Your information is the first I have read other then SIG's site 

The info on the limitation is VERY important, THANK YOU! That is what I'm afraid of, to small of a grip??
I have a LCP and that is one (sort of ) problem. 
Thanks again for the quick review.

Lateck,


----------



## Mustang-PaPa (Dec 30, 2008)

Good to know...Please go shoot it already.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> I'll try to answer all the questions and not repeat my initial post. It feels REALLY solid for a polymer pistol. Dry firing, the trigger has about 0.2" of free slack takeup (not creep or stacking).
> Then it has a very nice smooth and low-effort for DAO action. This is not a double-strike action.
> The slide to frame fit has a bit of side play.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info. I was not impressed with the "special grips" but liked the overall look of the pistol. Thought I read a grip extension was in the works.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice acquisition. A pocket pistol that isn't chambered in an anemic caliber and doesn't have any unnecessary features. Appears simple and effective.:smt023


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations - you bought a superb gun

Good luck wit hit.

:smt1099


----------

